# PSE PSE VENDETTA XS xs XL ANY REAL DIFFERENCE



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

foresterhunter said:


> I am going to get a Vendetta and probably the XS. I primarily hunt with it but shoot some 3-d. Those who have tried both, what do you think.


The XL has a longer ATA....... I cant stand PSEs XS bows, some guys swear by em for tree stand hunting, but that short ATA is something only a mother could love..


----------

